# Knotts Island



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

I know the weather isn't exactly favorable but can only sit around the house for oh so long before the call of the 'surf' be calling.
I usually try some surf 'gulp' chucking and fly fishing around 1. CBBT, 2. beaches around Lynnhaven Pier, 3. rocks at Fort Story and 4. Marsh Causeway Bridge in Knotts island. I been checking out Knotts Island and fishing the bridge and feeder creeks now for a lil bit, but what I'm curious to know from all you fishing guru's is : "with the 'extreme' cold (for VB that is), is Knotts Island too shallow of a water system, that there's no thermocline to keep the fish (occasional striper & weakfish) in Back Bay?
I love the 'get away from VB city' feeling. Its the closest thing around here I can find to feel like I'm back in Goshen (Shenandoah Valley).

P.S. Yes, I'm that crazy fool on the side of the road, with a MSR camping stove percolating coffee or hot cider to stay warm fishing

~Brandon
KJ4GLD (Jeep Mobile)


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think you will do much with the striper this time of year on KI. The water level around KI is controlled by the wind. With a southerly wind the water rises and with a northerly wind it drops. The wind stays out of the north most of the winter and the water gets pretty shallow and cold (frozen now). Also I have never seen a weakfish caught around KI, a speck or two but never a weakfish.


----------



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

In the dark, weakfish versus speck, they all look the same and have sharp teeth, atleast to me in the dark that is, haha,
Did not know that though,
Thanks:fishing:


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

VMIFishingRat said:


> In the dark, weakfish versus speck, they all look the same and have sharp teeth, atleast to me in the dark that is, haha,
> Did not know that though,
> Thanks:fishing:


There may be some weakfish in there I just haven't seen them. You can catch and see some things that just don't belong there. I saw some stingrays a few years back I have also seen the water filled with jelly fish. Come April you should be able to catch some striper down there and the flounder will be starting to show.


----------

